# clutch hydraulics, damper delete info



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey guys i just thought of when i replaced all my clutch hydraulics and did a clutch damper delete so im hoping this info may help if your not happy with the outcome. now i couldn't remove the clutch damper because of corrosion so i cut the line out and routed a new one. i replaced my CMC and already had a new slave cylinder but while i was at it i decided to convert to dot 4. So with all of it done before i even started the truck the clutch pedal felt amazing but when i went for a test drive well the biggest pet peeve of mine happened, the clutch grabbed right at the top just like a VW and it made my shift kind of jerky even with a new clutch only 15xxx on it. so i put my old CMC back in to see if it fixed it and it did help i figure the aftermarket one was slightly longer and so it had more preload possibly i even put a shoter slave cylinder rod in which also helped. But if you hate a high clutch like i do I went searching and after a couple weeks of googling and such i decided to go to oreilys and asked to see some other nissan slave cylinders. our trucks have a 11/16 bore slave with a 5/8 CMC but i found a slave cylinder from a datsun pickup i believe that was a 3/4 bore slave. Sure enough it was a perfect fit and believe it or not that 1/16 difference made the pedal engagement perfect for me i didn't even shorten the slave cylinder rod. so I know to use an oem CMC and learned that even the smallest difference in bore size can make a world of difference. so I hope this will help anyone who had the same frustration as i did and help you make your truck all the better to you.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

CMC = Clutch Master Cylinder?


----------



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes sir it does


----------

